# PC Neukonfiguration - Mainboard Suche



## Rex-600 (10. April 2012)

Moin moin Community, 
erstmal zu mir, ja ich bin neu hier....  Mein Name ist Daniel, ich bin 17 Jahre alt und komme aus dem Raum Frankfurt.
Zurzeit besitze ich eine Alienware Aurora. Da sie mich aber im Moment nicht so glücklich macht, bin ich am überlegen mir ein neues Case zuzulegen und diverse Sachen aus der Aurora zu übernehmen. 

Übernehmen würde ich : 
1x Zotac GTX 560 TI
3x 2GB DDR3 Ram ( soll um 2GB erweitert werden) 
1x Intel i7 960 @3,2 GHz
1x Samsung s-ATA Festplatte @7200 U/min ( 640 GB )
1x OCZ Petrol ( kommt denke ich mit der Aurora weg und dafür eine Agility 3) 

--> Neue Komponente sollen werden : 

1x Cooler Master Storm Trooper 
1x Be Quiet 630W ( laut Konfigurator oder mit 580W)
1x Windows 7 Professional 64-bit
1x Office Home & Student 2010
1x DVD+- RW 
1x CD/DVD Laufwerk
--> Blu-Ray hat sich rausgestellt benötige ich eigentlich nicht wirklich ....

Somit zu den neuen Parts, die zu den übernommenen dazu kommen sollen. 
Hier fehlt das Mainboard und da meine Frage : Welches könnt ihr empfehlen ? 
Sollte gut in das Gehäuse passen und zu den Komponenten und theoretisch nicht mehr als 200€ kosten. 

Über eventuelle Vorschläge/ Ergänzungen freue ich mich und bin für Vorschläge offen  
Danke schonmal im Vorraus, Daniel 



----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Somit bleiben dann im alten Alienware-Case zurück : 

-Wasserkühlung
-Original-Mainboard ( 2tes habe ich auch, nur ohne Bios ... ) 
-2te Netzwerkkarte
-Netzteil
-Gts 240 
-6 fach Blu-Ray Combo
-Windows 7 Professional 64.bit ( kann leider nicht übernommen werden) 
-Office Home and Student 2007


----------



## Zocker15xD (10. April 2012)

Das ASUS Sabertooth ist ziemlich gut:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS SABERTOOTH X58, Sockel 1366, ATX, DDR3

Gehört auch zu den billigsten, die ich bei Hardwareversand noch finde für diesen Sockel...


----------



## Rex-600 (10. April 2012)

Danke  Schaut nicht schlecht aus, Preis hält sich da ja auch noch in Grenzen... 
Aber ist es im Endeffekt billiger oder sagen wir sinniger auf den 2012er Sockel für die neuen i7 umzusteigen und somit das AW System komplett zu verkaufen ? ( Leider habe ich keine Ahnung, was ich dafür noch bekommen könnte...) 


Danke nochmal,Daniel


----------



## Herbboy (10. April 2012)

Was hältst Du von meiner Idee: verkauf die CPU, die bringt noch 160-200€. Dafür kannst Du einen Intel i5-2500k nehmen, der mind gleichgut und so weit ich weiß oft sogar besser als der Intel i7-960 ist, außerdem ist er gut übertaktbar. Zudem kannst Du da auch viele Board zwischen 80-120€ finden, die zu der CPU passen inkl. Übertaktbarkeit. 


Das wäre dann halt Sockel 1155. Ob es sich lohnt, auf einen noch neueren Sockel zu warten, kann man schwer sagen. Der i5-2500k ist in Spielen sogar besser oder nur absolut unmerkbar langsamer als die besten Top-CPUs von Intel für über 400€, und der i5-2500k ist auch in vielen Spielen VIEL besser als ein AMD X4 965 - und selbst der reicht noch Dicke für eine Weile aus. Das heißt der 2500k ist dermaßen stark für Spiele, also... da müssen die kommenden neuen CPUs schon unglaublich stark sein ODER billiger, damit man die zum Kauf empfehlen kann... 

die aktuell schon erhältlichen So2011-CPUs wären für Spieler jedenfalls ein Fehlkauf, denn 1) die Mainboards sind noch sauteuer, über 160€ 2) ein zB i7-3930K für 500€ ist nicht merkbar besser als ein Intel i5-2500 bzw 2600, der i7-3820 ist entsprechend auch nicht besser als ein i5-2500k

Das wäre absolut idiotisch, wenn man sich zum Gamen für mind 420-430€ auf So2011-Basis CPU+Board kauft, wenn man die gleiche Leistung schon für ca 300€ bekommen kann (i5-2500k + Board)


----------



## Rex-600 (10. April 2012)

Ja, das hört sich auch gut an. Nicht alles was teuer ist muss auch gut sein, oder wie war das ?  
Aber welchen Vor / Nachteil vom i5 gibt es denn zumi7, außer, dass knapp 160€ im Anschaffungspreis-Differenz dazwischen liegen ? ( Weil irgendwo muss es ja das Geld wert sein -> oder eben wieder nur Vermarktung) 

Allgemein mal ein neues System aufstellen, was besser läuft. Neben dem Spielen Rendere ich auch wieder viel. 
Macht es da also mehr Sinn bestehendes System zu verkaufen ( mit der GTS 240, nicht der 560Ti ) und sich für den erwirtschafteten Preis ein neues System zusammenzustellen ? ( Hier weiß ich wiederum nicht, was man im Endeffekt für die Aurora bekommt..Immer so eine Sache)

--> Hier hatte ich mal einen : http://www.ebay.de/itm/260945582008?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Vergleich zu meinem System : Größerer Kern, Blu-Ray Laufwerk,Windows Professional 64bit...


----------



## Herbboy (10. April 2012)

Also, die CPUs oberhalb der i5-2500k, auch für sockel 1155, sind merkbar besser, wenn es um "normale" Anwendungen geht. Videoediting zB, auch CPU-basiertes 3D-Rednern usw.  - aber in Spielen zeigt sich eben kein Vorteil. Und selbst für Anwendungen wäre es die Frage, ob die ein oder andere CPU dann direkt SO viel mehr Wert ist, vor allem bei ner so2011-CPU noch zusätzlich den Mehrpreis fürs Board einrechnen.

Schau mal im Preisvergleich zb der i7-3820 Preisvergleich  unter den Wertungen siehst Du viele Links zu Tests, da sind auch einige gute dabei, die zB auch Video-Software oder Pack-Programme nutzen für die Tests. Da siehst Du dann zB so was wie "Beispielvideo rendern", und dann braucht die eine CPU 90 Sekunden, die andere 70 Sekunden. Da ist dann die Frage, wieviel Aufpreis es einem Wert ist.

Hier zB der i5-2500k: Preisvergleich  da fehlen dann bei den Tests sicher die neueren CPUs.


----------



## Rex-600 (10. April 2012)

Okay, wie gesagt ich bin da für Vorschläge offen. Beim rendern lief mein i7 letztens( laut Anzeige) auf 100%...
Ich möchte bei der ganzen Nummer, wenn ich sie denn durchziehe maximal um die 100€ mehr ausgeben, als ich für die Aurora bekomme. 
Es muss auch kein Case für 130€ sein, wobei ich nicht alle Feutures nutzen kann, da reicht mir auch ein gleich gutes für weniger Geld ( das war spontan rausgesucht) aber vielleicht habt ihr ( du) noch ein gutes Gehäuse in Erinnerung/ gutes von gehört etc. da kenne ich mich ehrlich gesagt zu wenig aus. 
Was wäre denn für den i5 (hab noch ein bisschen gelesen, soll wirklich besser/ zukunftssicherer sein etc.) als Mainoard zu empfehlen ? 
Ich möchte ja ein System was am Ende besser miteinander arbeitet, gebunden bin ich wie gesagt an eigentlich nichts, außer meine 560TI welche ich eigentlich nicht unbedingt hergeben wollte... Danke aber nochmal bis hier her


----------



## Herbboy (10. April 2012)

Gute Boards für Sockel 1155 gibt es viele - wenn du übertakten willst, muss es aber einen Chipsatz P67, Z68 oder Z77 haben. Muss jetzt weg, kann Dir später mehr sagen


----------



## Rex-600 (10. April 2012)

Alles klar, freu mich schon


----------



## Herbboy (10. April 2012)

Also, die hier kannst Du an sich alle nehmen: Preisvergleich  sind auch alle für Übertakten okay und haben USB3.0 auch intern. MIt einem viel teureren würde es vlt nochmal etwas höher gehen beim Takt, aber der Aufpreis wäre es an sich nicht wert.

Wenn Du intern kein USB3.0 brauchst, dann hast Du diese Modelle zur Wahl, wäre dann was günstigere dabei: Preisvergleich


----------



## Rex-600 (10. April 2012)

Super, Danke  Da werde ich mal schauen .... 
Werde mich dann noch damit beschäftigen und mal kalkulieren. Aber wenn ich das System komplett verkaufe sollte am meisten dabei rausspringen...
Dann wäre ich frei von allem und könnte mir was passendes Suchen und falls ich so etwas wie im Ebay-Angebot erzielen kann, ist das denke ich eine gute Basis um da etwas drauf aufzubauen ?  
Was meinst du zu den Gehäusen,gibt es da bessere/ günstigere ?


----------



## Herbboy (10. April 2012)

Die Cooler Master Storm sind alle ganz gut, ich hab ein Storm Scout. Es gibt bei Gehäusen aber so viel Auswahl... schlecht isses jedenfalls nicht, und wenn es Dir optisch gefällt, dann nimm es.


----------



## Rex-600 (11. April 2012)

Alles klar, so fast alle Fragen geklärt 
Wie schaut es denn mit Kabelmanagement vom Netzteil aus, macht das in einem Big Tower Gehäuse Sinn oder führt das eher zu zu kurzen Kabeln/ Verbindungen ( oder gibt es einen seperat ansteckbaren Kabelstrang, sodass wieder ein "normales" Netzteil entsteht ? ) 

Danke nochmal


----------



## Herbboy (11. April 2012)

Ein Midi-Tower ist heutuztage perfekt, Big Tower kann da in der Tat vlt. sogar dazu führen, dass Du mehr Kabel brauchst. Wobei der Übergang von Midi zu Big fließend ist. Big braucht man an sich nur, wenn man zB wirklich sehr viele Festplatten einbauen will.


----------



## Rex-600 (24. April 2012)

So, ich melde mich mal wieder zu Wort  
Ich hätte jetzt die Möglichkeit meinen jetzigen Rechner für 900 Taler zu verkaufen und würde mir gerne dafür etwas passendes ( natürlich auch in dem Preissegment) zusammenstellen. Dazu bräuchte ich nochmals eure Hilfe  Im Endeffekt soll ja zum gleichen Preis ein Rechner mit mehr Leistung als der,den ich jetzt habe bereitstellen. 

Was an Teilen für mich eigentlich feststeht, ist das Mid-Tower Gehäuse von CM (CM Advanced II) 
Grafikkarte sollte wieder etwas um die GTX 560Ti (muss nicht zwangsweise Nvidia sein, auch gerne ATI...)  darum sein.... Betriebssystem muss auf alle Fälle wieder  Win 7 Professional 64-bit sein. 
Sonst bin ich offen, was Festplatten / SSD´s usw. angeht  

Anwendungen für die ich den Rechner brauche : BF3 ( am besten höchste Grafikeinstellungen ) , 3D Cad Programme ( sprich rendern) , normale Anwendungen ( wie Excel etc, Filme schneiden basteln usw.) 
Die Möglichkeit zu übertakten muss nicht sein, da ich hierbei noch keine wirklichen Erfahrungen habe und wenn das System so schön schnell und flüssig läuft...warum denn ?  


Dank schonmal, viele Grüße...Daniel


----------



## Herbboy (24. April 2012)

Was genau hast Du denn jetzt noch über und was brauchst Du neu, und was willst Du ausgeben? Die 900€ ausreizen?

Hier zB der 800€-PC:  Gaming-Power ab 500 Euro: vier Selbstbau-PCs von 500 bis 1.300 Euro - Gamer-PCs ab 500 Euro: Oberklasse für 800 Euro Teil 2   das kommt gut hin. Für 100€ mehr gibt es dann eine SSD für WIndows dazu. Und wenn übertakten nicht wichtig ist, sparst Du mit nem i5-2400 statt des 2500k noch was.


----------



## Rex-600 (24. April 2012)

So also : 
Ausgeben möchte ich bzw kann ich 900€ (natürlich ist es besser, wenn was über bleibt für SSD etc) , dass was ich für den anderen auch bekomme. 
Da ich den anderen PC quasi komplett verkaufe, brauche ich ein ganzes System, dass heißt ein System plus Festplatte (HDD min. 600GB) + evtl eine SSD
Das Board sollte USB 3.0 intern haben, sodass ich die vorderen Anschlüsse vom CM Advanced 2 nutzen kann. Eind DVD+- RW soll rein und evtl ein Multicardreader, den ich bis jetzt bei mir vermisst habe. ( Evtl. noch ein 2tes Laufwerk, Blu-Ray brauche ich nicht mehr ) 
8GB Ram sollten es werden, eine gute CPU und eine gute GPUm, Motherboard Netzteil...

--> Die Seagate Barracuda hatte ich auch schon ins Auge genommen, schaut gut aus  
Das Gehäuse brauche ich natürlich auch noch, wird aber das CM Advanced 2 werden...


EDIT : Was haltet ihr von dem Mainboard ?


----------



## Herbboy (25. April 2012)

Als Board könntest Du auch eines von denen nehmen, falls Du auch evlt mal übertakten willst: Mainboards/Intel Sockel 1155 (DDR3) mit Formfaktor: ATX, Chipsatz: Z68/Z77, USB 3.0 (extern/intern): 2/2, Besonderheiten: unterst

Als CPU nen i5-2500k, wenn Du übertakten willst, ansonsten nen i5-2400 oder auch schon nen neuen IvyBridge i5-3550, der etwas mehr kostet als der 2500k und etwas weniger Strom braucht, aber kaum schneller ist.

Als RAM dann DDR3-1600 für nen IvyBridge, bzw. auch wenn Du nen 2400 oder 2500k kaufst nimm 1600er, falls Du mal eine IvyBridge-CPU nutzen willst.

Netzteil zB wie aus dem PC oben im Link, Grafikkarte je nach Budget. Eine AMD 7850 ist gut bei AMD für den Preisbereich 200-250€, bei Nvidia gibt es für etwas Aufpreis zur AMD die etwas stärkere eine GTX 570.


----------



## Rex-600 (25. April 2012)

Soo, 
schau mal hier habe ein Foto vom Warenkorb mal angehängt. 
Wie sieht das denn aus mit dem MAinboard, was ich da jetzt drin liegen habe ? Oder doch lieber ein anderes ? 
Arbeitsspeicher ist der Corsair Vengeance 1600 8GB...
Prozessor wird der i5 2500k werden 
Grafikkarte entweder die 570 oder die AMD .. wie sieht es denn aus, da die AMD 2GB Speicher hat und die 570 1GB ? 
Laufwerk/ Multicardreader --> Laufwerk denke ich sollte passen, den MCR gab es auf einmal für nur 4€...taugt der was ? 

Da bin ich ziemlich an den 900€ dran...leider fehlt mir dann da noch das Win 7  
Und eine SSD werde ich wahrscheinlich erst später nachrüsten, da die Barracuda ja auch gut/ schnell sein soll  

Was meinst du/ ihr dazu ? 
Gerne verbesserungsvorschläge...


----------



## Herbboy (25. April 2012)

Scheint mir alles gut zu passen - nur beim Cardreader musst Du mal schauen. Das Gehäuse hat nur einen einzigen Schacht für 3,5Zoll, und vlt. liegt der recht weit unten. Evlt. ist es besser, sich einen Frontpanel mit Cardreader für einen 5,25Zoll-Schacht zu suchen.


----------



## Rex-600 (25. April 2012)

Ja ich schaue da nochmal, evtl. werde ich ihn erst weglassen, so wichtig ist er nicht und mir später einen kaufen  
Edit : Mhh verwechselt mit dem "M" ...sind ja 40€ mehr ...


----------



## Rex-600 (25. April 2012)

So ich habe mich jetzt irgendwie mit Asus angefreundet :o 
Ich brauche da wie gesagt onboard USB 3.0, was das ASrock glaube ich nicht hat ? 
Würden sich die 50€ Aufpreis für ein ASUS P8P67 Pro lohnen ?


----------



## Herbboy (25. April 2012)

Also, diese drei Boards zB für unter 100€ haben USB3.0 onboard, IvyBridge-Ready mit PCIe3.0

Gigabyte GA-Z77-DS3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
MSI Z77A-G43, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (7758-010R) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
ASRock Z77 Pro4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

sofern bei denen nichts wichtiges fehlt, sind die alle sicher gut genug. Wenn es Asus sein soll, dann wäre das hier das günstigste mit gleichen Eigenschaften: ASUS P8Z77-V LX, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MIBHT0-G0EAY0VZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Rex-600 (25. April 2012)

Danke dir, werde mal schauen, auf was ich gehe....evtl juckt mich und ich kauf das P8P67 Evo, aber naja


----------

